# Stihl Chainsaw No Spark When Hot



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

My 029 Stihl chainsaw runs fine until I shut if off and let it set for a while. It appears that the mag gets heat soaked and I get no spark until I let it set for a long time to cool off, then it starts and runs fine! Does this sound familiar to any of you guys? I dread tearing into it since these things are so compact and difficult to work on. Wish I had a step by step procedure to follow! Also I bet the mag is expensive from Stihl.
If anybody has had any experience with this, I would like to hear from you. I am [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

A check for fire at the plug when it stops would tell you if the coil has quit firing. As for the repair.....at the worst you will have to pull the flywheel which is accessed by removing the recoil assembly. If it has electronic ignition I think the coil is outside the flywheel. This coil probably is not available from Stihl. Try Ebay if that's the case. 

MikeMerritt


----------

